# Jalapeno pepper cooker



## coloradosmoker (Jan 5, 2012)

where or what are they called where to buy I want to get a Jalapeno peppercooker top use in smoker you that you put cream cheese &what ever you want in the jalapeno's --Thanks---Ken


----------



## eman (Jan 5, 2012)

You can buy them at almost anywhere that has out door cooking stuff.

I got mine at acadamey sports .

 google pepper popper holders .


----------



## miamirick (Jan 5, 2012)

just cut em in half and wrapp in bacon then lay em on the rack   no need for a rack    with the rack you have to stand em up and its hard to wrap with bacon    also its easier to gut em if they are in halves


----------



## desertlites (Jan 5, 2012)

I used round pie tins I had that needed replaced,drilled 7/8-1" and 1 1/8" holes and was good to go.and ya somtimes when presentation isn't an issue I do as Rick and boat them. much quicker.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2012)

miamirick said:


> just cut em in half and wrapp in bacon then lay em on the rack   no need for a rack    with the rack you have to stand em up and its hard to wrap with bacon    also its easier to gut em if they are in halves


X2
 

It is also easier to eat boat style


----------



## chefrob (Jan 5, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> X2
> 
> 
> It is also easier to eat boat style




 we'll see about that when you come over...............

this what i use....it's from steven raichlen.


----------



## venture (Jan 5, 2012)

Lots of ways to go about that.

I prefer mine canoe style anyway.  All a matter of personal preference and where you want the cheese to squirt.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Jan 5, 2012)

I find its easier to make boats.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

chefrob said:


> we'll see about that when you come over...............
> 
> this what i use....it's from steven raichlen.


Looking forward to it Rob


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2012)

I have made both...The Boats are WAY easier to make and wrap but this is the Jalapeno Cooker I was looking at, comes with a Corer...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the rack, but never use it. Boat style is the way to go.


----------

